# Wild Salmon



## musiclvr56 (Dec 16, 2017)

I have baked this at a high temperature-450 degrees and at a low temperature.  Wild salmon does not taste good when it is overcooked-was told when you see the white markings, take it out.  I do this and the salmon is cool instead of hot.  Any suggestions what I am doing wrong?

Thanks!


----------



## Just Cooking (Dec 17, 2017)

You might find this interesting...  

https://www.bonappetit.com/test-kitchen/cooking-tips/article/effed-it-up-oven-baked-salmon

Ross


----------



## roadfix (Dec 17, 2017)

I like my salmon with a slight hint of pink in the inside.   Beyond that it is overcooked for my taste.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 17, 2017)

Check for doneness by using a fork to pull apart a couple flakes of the fish. It should be a little translucent. Pull it out, cover with foil and let rest, then serve.

You can also minimize overcooking by brining the fillets for about 10 minutes. More information is available here: http://www.americastestkitchenfeed....albumin-and-we-discovered-how-to-minimize-it/


----------

